# French bulldog for a first time dog owner



## twells12 (May 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, firstly, I posted earlier today but it doesn't seem to have worked, really sorry if it did and I just can't see it, but I have looked really hard! Anyway, I'm hoping I can get some good advice as this seems to be the right place! We have never owned a dog before and have been researching breeds suitable for us. We have fallen in love with the french bulldog so I was hoping someone may be able to answer my questions from experience as I never fully trust just googling everything  so, we ideally would like a dog who is not aggressive or dominant and is loving and good with children. I know a lot is down to socialisation and breeding but some breeds areknown for stranger wariness and dog aggression which is a no no for us as first timers! We both work but could get back most lunch times and can take 8 weeks off in total when we first got the puppy. We own are home and have a littler garden but live near lots of parks and countryside. We would walk the dog before and after work. We have thoroughly researched the health issues and would only buy from a good breeder and would insure the dog. I guess what I'm saying is does anyone know if french bulldogs make good, easyish trainable, lovable dogs for a newbie owner? We have already looked into puppy school and socialisation classes so would put loads of time and effort into the dog and realise that they are animals so won't be perfect! Just want to try to find thr breed best suited to us! Also, any thoughts re separation anxiety for this breed or is it all about traini g? Any advice or help would be really appreciated. Thanks you!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It sounds as if you've done plenty of research. All I can suggest is to contact some breeders and go and see their dogs and chat to them about it. Don't see why you wouldn't make good owners although you might want to look into dog walkers / dog daycare for the days where it wouldn't be possible for you to get home during the day as I could see that as a potential problem.

Welcome to PF .


----------



## twells12 (May 10, 2013)

Thank you, that's the next step, I'm hoping that a frenchie owner might pop up to give some advice too! Thanks again.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't have one I'm afraid, but there is one that goes to the ringcraft classes I attend, and she's a little cracker.


----------



## twells12 (May 10, 2013)

That's good to hear! Getting a dog is life changing so we know it is important to consider the breed carefully! Thank you


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I looked at getting an older frenchie as a second dog and went to visit one. It wasn't right for us (that particular dog, not frenchies in general) but the dog we visited was a lovely little girl. She was very sweet towards my current dog and kept licking her chops in a motherly fashion.

A few things I noticed that I would mention;
A bit stinky. As a bull breed, I think most would agree, they can get a touch wiffy. They also fart like troopers, I'm told!

Snuffly and snore! Depending on the lines and health wise. They WILL snore, loudly. As is the case with most flatter faced dogs (and plenty of long nosed ones for that matter!).

There is debate over this as _some_ people see the smooshed up face and lots of wrinkles as a good thing, whereas _other_ people (myself included) think that these exaggerations of features are negative and should be decreased in their severity. Basically if a dog is sitting there and you can hear it snuffling and grunting away, that would indicate poor health.

They don't do well in heat if they have a particularly flat face.

Note- I appreciate that as the owner of an achondroplasic breed that discussing feature exaggerations might sound a little hypocritical- however I researched and found a breeder whose standards meant that she did not breed "long" dogs, but dogs with short legs. I wanted to add this because it is possible to think you are going to a good breeder, they have shown and do relevant health checks- but sometimes the KC and show judges can be just as bad when looking at the breed. It is possible to find people who breed to improve the health and lines of the dogs and not just to "conform" to the latest fashion for overly exaggerated features.

Sorry that turned into a bit of an of topic rambling. LahLahsDogs has a Frenchie, I messaged her when I went to visit with that Frenchie for some advice, she was really helpful! Hopefully she will see this.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

My cousin has 2 Frenchies and they seems to be lovely little dogs. They are really good with her nephews and seem to be very adaptable family dogs.

One thing I would mention is to look at the jaws of the parents as one of hers has a really bad underbite so her bottom teeth are constantly sticking out and I think it can be a problem due to them having such flat faces. Also be prepared to have to wipe their bums after they've been to the toilet, my cousin has to do this with both of hers and has to take wet wipes as well as poo bags on walks with her.

You might want to PM LahLahsdogs (another member on PF) as she has a little frenchie so she would be able to tell you better.

You may find some dogs arent keen as I think the combination of the pointed ears, squished face and small/no tail can inhibit some dog body language but I would think most will be fine.

Welcome to PF 

ETA; If you do decide that a Frenchie is for you then the recommended health tests are a BVA clear eye certificate and a DNA test for HC-HSF4.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

They are actually reknowned for having terrible dentition, but I'm afraid brachycephalic dogs can suffer from this, as a result of being bred to have a shortened snout. It's one thing I don't like about them, and I wish they'd try and breed for a healthier shape.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

My mum used to breed them and they are a bit stubbon and work out if it is worth their while to do what you want bribary usually works really well. They do snore and snuffle but you can get ones with a slightly longer nose like LahLah Dogs boy and he is a stunner. They are prone to get over weight but with the correct exercise and food it shouldnt be a problem. They dont like the heat so walking must be done early or late if we ever get a summer.
They usually love people and are known as the clown dogs. 
Yes they can be a bit farty but it does improve when you find a food that suits them.
Go to a good breeder and they will answer all your questions and look on the kennel club site to see what health tests they need but they are one of the breeds mentioned as the breeders are trying really hard and they have improved the breeds health.
I think they would be a goiod first time dog but how long will it be left as they are a dog that thrives on human company and may not do well being left all day


----------



## petitsfilous (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello! Frenchie owner here!! 

Frenchies really shouldn't be left on their own for more than 4 hours a day. If you can get a dog sitter that would be much better for the dog.

My breeder wouldn't have sold me Bernie if I worked full time! One of her requirements was that either me or my bf had to work part time to ensure the pup wasn't left on his own for long hours.


----------



## Audrey mcewan (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi, I have a 16 month old Frenchie called Denzel and he's brindle. I have never owned a dog although my husband has had dogs before. Denzel was easily trained. We got him at 12 weeks and honestly I think he did 3 poos in the house and 6 pees. It was so easy to train him. Denzel loves going walks and will easily walk 3 miles, although he would sleep 24 hrs a day in the couch if we let him. He cries when one of leaves the room, cries when you put the clothes airer up, when you bring Lidl bags out and when people or cats don't talk to him lol.
He has had a good few problems so insurance and good insurance is a must. Message me x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Audrey mcewan said:


> Hi, I have a 16 month old Frenchie called Denzel and he's brindle. I have never owned a dog although my husband has had dogs before. Denzel was easily trained. We got him at 12 weeks and honestly I think he did 3 poos in the house and 6 pees. It was so easy to train him. Denzel loves going walks and will easily walk 3 miles, although he would sleep 24 hrs a day in the couch if we let him. He cries when one of leaves the room, cries when you put the clothes airer up, when you bring Lidl bags out and when people or cats don't talk to him lol.
> He has had a good few problems so insurance and good insurance is a must. Message me x


This thread is 6 years old, so it's unlikely that the OP will message you.


----------

